#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  3 CPEs 2x Wom 5000 1x Nano m5 qual das 2 coloco como AP?

## lukacoelho

Pergunta rápida,
Neste cenário qual das duas CPE coloco como AP

Nano loco M5 ou Wom 5000?

Cenário 
- 2 clientes a 350mt
- Dentro do ângulo de visada.
- Atualmente na funciona PTP com WOM

Troco a WOM ou instalo a NANO como cliente?

----------


## sphreak

> Pergunta rápida,
> Neste cenário qual das duas CPE coloco como AP
> 
> Nano loco M5 ou Wom 5000?
> 
> Cenário 
> - 2 clientes a 350mt
> - Dentro do ângulo de visada.
> - Atualmente na funciona PTP com WOM
> ...


Ubiquiti como AP sempre. 

Só lembre de desativar o Airmax pra poder conectar as Wom

----------


## lukacoelho

> Ubiquiti como AP sempre. 
> 
> Só lembre de desativar o Airmax pra poder conectar as Wom



Serio mesmo? puxa demorei pra ter uma resposta, ai Como a antena é de 13dbi e Wom de 16dbi ai para nao tirar a AP e tal acabei colocando como Estação . Ta dando média de 70down 35up

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigo... pode colocar o WOM5000 como AP, fica ótimo nessa função e muito estável... aqui em minha torre usava dessa maneira e nunca tive problema... WOM5000 na torre como AP e nanoloco m5 nos clientes.

Abraço.

----------


## lukacoelho

> Olá, amigo... pode colocar o WOM5000 como AP, fica ótimo nessa função e muito estável... aqui em minha torre usava dessa maneira e nunca tive problema... WOM5000 na torre como AP e nanoloco m5 nos clientes.
> 
> Abraço.


Blz vou testar aqui, qualquer coisa substituo. 
Com relação esse horizontal e vertical da imagem acima é sinal de recebimento ou envio?

----------


## Poemander

Isso se refere a polarização da antena... de uma certa forma, pode se entender como o modo como o rádio emite o sinal... o WOM5000 tem ângulo de abertura maior que o nanoloco m5... dá preferência ao WOM como ap.

Abraço.

----------


## sphreak

> Blz vou testar aqui, qualquer coisa substituo. 
> Com relação esse horizontal e vertical da imagem acima é sinal de recebimento ou envio?


Os dois. 
Diferença no sinal polarização vertical pode significar mau alinhamento lateral, obstrução lateral (prédio, árvores, paredes) ao lado da antena.

----------


## rubem

É a polarização vertical, é algo pra cima ou pra baixo da linha de fresnel.

Certeza que é antena baixa demais, tipo a míseros 60cm em cima de telhado, tem zona de Fresnel obstruída na parte vertical logo na saída.

----------

